# baby formula help please



## perfect faris

Hi im new on this forum and I was just wanting to ask if anyone knows if you can buy sma first infant milk powder and ready to use cartons in hurghada? Only just come bk to Egypt as went to have baby in uk. And any advice anybodys got with living in Egypt with a 10 week old would be great also do they hsve immunisations here like in uk. Thanks alot.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hi, congratulations,, 
I know it is available in Cairo and yes immunisations are available in Egypt


----------



## perfect faris

Hi. thanks.well hopefully I will find it in hurghada too.are the immunisations same as uk or different?thanks for ur help.


----------



## hurghadapat

perfect faris said:


> Hi. thanks.well hopefully I will find it in hurghada too.are the immunisations same as uk or different?thanks for ur help.







If you are in Hurghada here's the link to Hurghada Mums,a lovely friendly group who will answer all your questions.





https://www.facebook.com/groups/115718631845190/?fref=ts


----------



## perfect faris

Awww thanks so much. Thats a great help.


----------



## hurghadapat

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Please check the dates of the original posts before replying,this one was posted in 2014 so I would think the baby will be well past drinking formula now !


----------

